# Artificial Swarm Pheromone...



## Rxmaker (Jul 6, 2011)

Try: bulkapothecary.com


----------



## LKBruns (Jul 12, 2014)

Geraniol High Purity Aroma Compound

This is listed on Amazon. Is this the same thing you are looking for ?

LB


----------



## J.Walters (Sep 24, 2015)

LKBruns, thank you over & over & over... I have looked through the Spring/Summer and have not seen that on Amazon. I just bought 4 containers.

Thanks Again,


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

All the compounds are available, contained in essential oils. Use mostly lemongrass oil. Too much geraniol, ( or an essential oil containing it), will act as a repellant. Same for citral. For pure geraniol, I'd reccomend 4 or 5 drops per ounce of lemongrass oil. Same for citral. I make excellent swarm lure, and have found that the citral/geraniol part is one of those things, where a little goes a long way. Mostly lemongrass oil, and it will be as good, or better than what you can buy. When I sell it, thats what people say. "Hey, this works good!" 4 drops in a hive is plenty. Don't overdo it. Happy bee fishing!


----------

